# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  معرض الكتاب الدولي في الكويت بعد أيام قلائل.

## علي الفضلي

بعد ستة أيام - إن شاء الله تعالى - سيبدأ معرض الكتاب الدولي السنوي في الكويت في أرض المعارض بمشرف  .
أي سيكون افتتاح المعرض - إن شاء الله تعالى - في 13-11 بالتأريخ النصراني. وهو الموافق من ذي القعدة إما 2 أو 3 .
فأسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعنا بهذا المعرض ، وييسر طباعة كتب سنية قد انقرضت من المكتبات نحتاجها!

----------


## ابو معاوية

لعلك تسجل لنا مشاهداتك فيه و ما تنصح به من الكتب هناك
جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومة

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

أوافق أخي أبا معاوية فيما ذهب إليه، وجزيت خيرا

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

وأنا أيضاً أوافقهم

----------


## خالد السالم

أخي الفاضل، هل يمكن التأكد ؟
لأنني قرأتُ أنَّه سيُقام يوم 17 نوفمبر . وقرأت أيضاً أنا سيقام في 13 نوفمبر ؟
وقد أخذت التاريخين من موقع وزارة التعليم العالي بالسعودي ، والمسؤولة عن شؤون معارض الكتب الدولية في السعودية .
بالتأكيد أحد التاريخين صحيح .

وكلامك يؤكّد أنه سيقام يوم 13 .. بارك الله فيك

----------


## خالد السالم

هل من تفاصيل أو أخبار ؟

----------


## عمر بن عبدالعزيز

الأخ خالد بل هو في 13 - 11 إلى 23 - 11 .. وهذا موجود في هذا الموقع : 

http://www2.mohe.gov.sa/exhibition/expo.asp

وهذا أيضا نقلته من موقع آخر :

قائمة المعارض العربية والدولية 

بالتنسيق والتعاون مع ادارات المعارض العربية للكتاب

المعرض : معرض الكويت الدولي ال32 للكتاب 
الموعد : من 2007-11-13 لغاية 2007-11-23 
المنظم : المجلس الوطني للثقافة والفنون والآداب 
المسؤول : سعد المطيري 
للإتصال : 009652641270 

 009652617375

الموقع الإلكتروني : www.kuwaitculture.com

----------


## خالد السالم

بيانات عن معارض الكتاب الدولية                                                            رقم المعرض (17 )
اسم المعـــرض	معرض الكويت العربي للكتاب
رقــم الــدورة	32
الـــــــدولة 	الكويت
المــــــديـنة 	الكويت
مساحــة المعرض	14.000 آلف متر مربع
تاريخ إقامة المعرض	17 - 27 / 11/  2007 م .
عدد أيام المعــرض	10أيام 
رسـوم المشــاركة 	 (150) دولار للمتر المربع الواحد 
عدد الدول المتوقع مشاركتها	30دولة
عدد دور النشر المتوقع مشاركتها	640دار نشر
-----------------------------

هذا من نفس الموقع الذي وضعه أخي عمر بن عبد العزيز [في ملف الوورد المرفق الموجود في الرباط المذكور سابقاً]
وسأتّصل غدا صباحا على الأرقام المدوّنة وسأتأكّد إن شاء الله .

----------


## علي الفضلي

بل هو في 13 - 11 ، وهذا ما أكده لي أصحاب المكتبات الكويتية المشاركة .
فاجزم بأنه في 13 !
والله الموفق.

----------


## خالد السالم

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب علي الفضلي ولا حرمنا الله منك

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

نشكر للأخوة التوضيح ، ونرغب من الأخوة نقل مباشر عن الكتب التي ستطرح وخاصة الذين في الكويت ، كما أنه توجد دار بالكويت قد قامت بنشر كتاب شرح البلاغة للشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى فأرغب في معرفة اسمها وعنوانها لأتمكن من مراسلتها . أكرر شكري

----------


## ابو معاوية

> كما أنه توجد دار بالكويت قد قامت بنشر كتاب شرح البلاغة للشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى فأرغب في معرفة اسمها وعنوانها لأتمكن من مراسلتها


http://gheras.com/productpage.aspx?pid=279

----------


## أبو سليمان التميمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا
هل من جديد في المعرض ، نرجو من الاخوة اتحفنا بالعناوين الجديدة ؟ وهل ينصحون بحضور المعرض أم أنه كالعام الماضي؟

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

أخي العزيز // أشكرك عظيم الشكر وأسأل من لا يرد سأله أن يكتب لكم الأجر العظيم (( جزاك الله خيرا ))

----------


## تأبط خيراً

أنوي الذهاب له إذا يسر الله، وعلى حد علمي فافتتاحه سيكون في الغد، وسأحضر من أول يوم

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

> نشكر للأخوة التوضيح ، ونرغب من الأخوة نقل مباشر عن الكتب التي ستطرح وخاصة الذين في الكويت ، كما أنه توجد دار بالكويت قد قامت بنشر كتاب شرح البلاغة للشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى فأرغب في معرفة اسمها وعنوانها لأتمكن من مراسلتها . أكرر شكري


 http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=113404

دار ايلاف تحقيق اشرف يوسف

----------


## صلاح السعيد

الموضوع في البداية كان عن معرض الكتاب لعام 1428وإذا به ينتهي عن عام1432!!
ولعلي أنقل لكم الجديد في المعرض إن شاء الله

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=113404
> 
> دار ايلاف تحقيق اشرف يوسف


لقد اشتريت ها الكتاب و هو فى غاية الروعة
و يصلح ان يكون مقدمة لعلم البلاغة خصوصا الاسئلة و الاجابات تدرب على الفهم

----------

